# BIG BLACK BOX MOD



## WARMACHINE (14/3/16)

This device looks awesome. Love that you can change between parallel and series.

And I assume it is made in RSA ?







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/big-black-box-mod

Sorry if this promoting a vendor, but not sure how else I could post this.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (14/3/16)

No need to post it coz..... 
Big Black Box Mod - Sir Vape
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Big-Black-Box-Mod---Sir-Vape.20599/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

No problem @WARMACHINE 
I see Sir Vape have a thread on this going in their subforum

We as members can mention vendors and their products and discuss it amongst ourselves. 
When vendors come on the general threads and discuss their own products then that is not allowed. They have their own subforums for that. And we as members need to be mindful of this and not try solicit feedback from vendors on the general threads.

Hope that makes it clearer?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> No need to post it coz.....
> Big Black Box Mod - Sir Vape
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Big-Black-Box-Mod---Sir-Vape.20599/
> 
> ...


Who looks at the vendor posts ?


----------



## Cespian (14/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Who looks at the vendor posts ?



I have OBD (obsessive buying disorder) so I do...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarkSide (14/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I have OBD (obsessive buying disorder) so I do...


Can Relate!!! Getting to the point where I was considering going to a group we all know about where you all meet and start proceedings with, "Hi, I am "darkside" and I cannot stop buying mods and juice.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarkSide (14/3/16)

At this point in time, when I go to said meeting, I can blame @Paulie for current addiction!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (14/3/16)

Lol i love how i get the blame hahahaha (Yes i know i am a bad influence )

Lets just all admit it! Someone needs to make a clinic for us all to go get help for buying all this awsome vape stuff!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WernerK (14/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Lol i love how i get the blame hahahaha (Yes i know i am a bad influence )
> 
> Lets just all admit it! Someone needs to make a clinic for us all to go get help for buying all this awsome vape stuff!!


so apparently you have one of these? whats the verdict so far?


----------



## Paulie (14/3/16)

WernerK said:


> so apparently you have one of these? whats the verdict so far?



I have been using mine for 3 days now and i dont have any issues at all! Its a very good box mod but also bearing in mind the following:

Cons
Its a Hammond box (With this you get door rattle and its not a small size mod)
Its unregulated (So apart from the mosfet there no other protection in it)

PROS
(Series and Parallel switch) This is awsome so you got plenty build options for it!
Build Quality (Its very well built and the wiring is neatly done)
Its a box mod (I just love these)
flush 510 (90% of attys will sit flush on this mod)

So for the price i definitely think its for people who are looking for something different to a noisy cricket type mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I have OBD (obsessive buying disorder) so I do...


Its called GAS. You have bad GAS, Sir. Gear Acquisition Syndrome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Cespian said:


> I have OBD (obsessive buying disorder) so I do...


That's CUD. And there's a thread here for it. I'm breaking CUD rules speaking about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soprono (15/3/16)

Ordered mine and just got confirmation its on its way, got a fresh pair of turds to go with it to.

Shall defiantly post back on how it performs and how this device compares. I unfortunately don't have a cricket as of yet but its to come very soon when the new colours arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (15/3/16)

For those wondering on design ill post some pictures however these are pictures from Paulie thank you for these. @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (15/3/16)

Paulie said:


> I have been using mine for 3 days now and i dont have any issues at all! Its a very good box mod but also bearing in mind the following:
> 
> Cons
> Its a Hammond box (With this you get door rattle and its not a small size mod)
> ...


Great points, thanks for the feedback, that switch for series and parallel makes this very tempting


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> That's CUD. And there's a thread here for it. I'm breaking CUD rules speaking about it.


Just guessing... Chronic Upgrade Disorder? Yip. Got it baaaad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

